# Success!



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

After 6 months of gathering food for our prep through home canning what I could, oven canning dry goods, and throwing in a little extra every grocery trip I have reached my first goal of a 3 month supply for our family of 3. I didn't even realize until I went to add a few things from the store and realized my current storage area was full  I tested some saltines I had crushed and oven canned (I don't have a sealing attachment for jars on my vacuum sealer) about 6 months ago. Figured they would go stale faster than anything. Turned the lid, heard the pop and air go rushing in. They are as crunchy as the day I did them. Next goal-6 month supply.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Good job! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Bravo! Easier than you thought, huh?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Slow and steady wins the race. Keep it up. :beercheer:


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Awesome I"m glad for you I know how reaching these little milestones along our path/lists feels great have been reaching some milestones lately too. Such as wanting to have some gold and silver and finally was able and got the courage to jump in there. When that package arrived I was all warm and fuzzy inside a milestone had been reached. 

Keep going and best of luck. Luck being somthing we make for ourselves by being alert and READY.


----------

